# How much yogurt?



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi there,
My GSD is about 84 lbs. and was wondering if anybody could help me out in what would be the appropriate serving of yogurt mixed in with his kibble would be. I'm not sure if I had read one tablespoon or 2. I would like to incorporate the yogurt as a probiodtic due to his SIBO diagnose awhile back. I did purchase non fat organic yogurt just don't know the serving amount and whether it is supposed to be given only once a day. Any suggestins or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there!
I do not know the exact dosage, but this is what I have done. My male GSD is about 100 lbs at his normal weight and he had some stomach trouble a little bit ago. I started giving him about a table spoon of plain yoghurt per day, for a few days to build up the good bacteria in his stomach. I gave the same amount to my little girl, who is about 50 lbs. They did not seem to have any trouble with one table spoon.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My personal feeling is that yogurt doesn't have enough Probioitics to make it worth while for a dog that has problems, for just maintenantce on a healthy dog maybe - maybe not. Also some dogs just don't handle dairy products, just like humans they can be lactose intolerant.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My dogs don't have SIBO, so I can't help with that--no idea if yogurt will be beneficial. 

My healthy dogs get a couple of tablespoonsfull once a day. I don't measure it. The exact amount isn't critical. You can't OD on yogurt. 

If you don't see any improvement with yogurt, you might try a true probiotic supplement that will have more of the beneficial bacteria that your SIBO dog might need.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Agree with what everyone said here already. Just be careful, my Golden can't tolerate dairy at all, and gets quite ill from it ( learned the hard way ). Leica loves it and I occasionally add it to her food, but I am not exact with the amount ( between one and two tablespoons per feeding ). Especially when she has been stressed by a trip to the vet or something, her stools improve immediately with the yogurt. Not sure why that is. The pumpkin works well too, but I only use that for true stomach upset and diarrhea.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

He is now back on tylan powder and his stools are back to normal and while he's on his antibiotics I am giving him FortiFlora (probiotics). I had read some negative comments about FortiFlora on previous posts and was looking for an alternative. I definitely do not want to upset his stomach again with yogurt in case he is lactose intolerant. Anybody have an alternative probiotic supplement to FortiFlora? I can also introduce very small amount of yogurt and see what happens. But on the other hand, I don't want to play russian roulette with his sensitive tummy.No negative reaction to the FortiFlora as of yet. Once again, I'm open to any suggestions and alternatives.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You're much better of with a powdered, refridgerated probiotic.


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

where can i get a powdered, refrigerated probiotic at? And what is it called? Thanks again


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Health Food Stores, the refrigerated section at the grocery store, the health food section at the grocery store. 

I would start with a basic, just Acidophilius. You want to use the human adult dosage, but build up to that amount gradually.

Val


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Tried the organic nonfat yogurt and it did not sit well. He had mushy poops. I gave him a teaspoon of it and mushy poops! Oh well, I know now yogurt is not for him. Am going to try the refrigerated probiotic. Ny particular brand ones anyone can suggest? Thanks


----------

